# Photographs



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please be very careful where you take photographs...




Slovenian ambassador beaten up in Cairo’s Shubra district
Thinking that he was a spy, residents in Cairo’s Shubra district beat up the Slovenian ‎ambassador
The presence of Slovenia’s ambassador to Cairo in the populous Shubra district provoked its residents, who mistakenly identified him as a spy and reacted according to that. 

Robert Kokalj and his driver were taking pictures of the poor area and street children when they were confronted by hundreds of people, who violently beat them. Police and other residents eventually intervened to end the melee.

Kokalj refused to take any legal action, saying that he should have informed authorities of his visit beforehand.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

As a side note most embassies state "Photography of bridges, canals, including the Suez Canal, government buildings, embassies, and military personnel and establishments is prohibited"


----------

